# How big is Tsunade boobs?



## AqworldThunder (Apr 6, 2013)

*My friend said it was like 105 but it doesn't seem right. We had a discussion about it and I think it's roughly 95-100, so does anyone else have predictions or does it say her measurements in the anime/manga and did I somehow miss it? Thanks.*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you an idiot?  This was a plot point.


----------



## AqworldThunder (Apr 6, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Are you an idiot?  This was a plot point.



*Thanks for calling me an idiot and not answering my question, guess you have to increase that meaningless post count by +1 right? 

Anyways, it's 109.2cm. I found it and it's from a reliable source. *


----------



## Goku• (Apr 6, 2013)

AqworldThunder said:


> *Thanks for calling me an idiot and not answering my question, guess you have to increase that meaningless post count by +1 right?
> 
> Anyways, it's 109.2cm. I found it and it's from a reliable source. *



Your source isnt reliable, because its stated in the manga as 106cm


----------



## Larcher (Apr 6, 2013)

Jman stated it though i forgot cause i have a life


----------



## Bissen (Apr 6, 2013)

106cm. Episode 153. Well, that's the circumference, anyways.


----------



## Ch1pp (Apr 6, 2013)

Jman says 106, but it sure looks like you'd need an oxygen mask to climb those
boulder holders, between hers and rangiku, i wonder which is bigger.


----------

